# Hello - New member intro



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone, my name is Jaco and discovered the art of espresso making in 2011 when my wife bought me a Gaggia Classic as a present which I paired up with a MC2.

My experience has been a mixed bag to tell you the truth. Pulling consistent good shots have been a challenge due to quality of grind, beans and probably user experience.

So I have fallen out of love with my Gaggia Classic but I'm willing to give her another chance









You see I met Aeropress, she satisfy my coffee fix to a point, as she is convenient, easy to use and I can even allow my other half to have a go on her!

Anyway to cut a long story short, I am on a path of Upgraditus! I'm going to give the Classic another chance. I'm intending to upgrade my grindr with no fixed budget.

I have considering all the following:

Mazzer mini e (not sure why this one is in my list when I'm also considering the SJ)

mazzer SJ (second hand with mods)

Eureka Mignon (seems to be a budget favourite)

mahlkonig vario (concern about its quality)

eureka zenith 65e (will be a tight fit in the kitchen)

Ceado E37S (if I rob a bank)

I'm thinking that if I upgrade I'll keep the MC2 for the Aeropress and pour-over duty or should I sell and get a quality hand grinder?

I'm thinking of upgrading the grinder first and see how I get on with the classic until funds allows me to get either a Rocket R58, Quick Mill Verona or Izzo Alex Duetto (my current main three choices)

I am guessing that single dosing will be the norm, so grind retention, clumping, consistency, easy of use, height (should be less than 45cm) is important, I am willing to do mods to achieve better results and I don't mind buying second hand.

I know this is a mouth full but I hope you guys can put your comments below

Jaco


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome

Id defo sell the mc2









What is your actual budget ? There are a few things for sale in the threads at the moment

If you are going to single dose , why waste money on an on demand grinder ?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland

where you located..?


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

My budget is up to £600 not that I want to spend all that much.

You are right, a on demand grinder will be a waste of money, what is more important is ease of use, including dialling in and maintenance, best grind in class, minimal grind retention and few plastic parts (i.e. build like a tank)









I saw on ebay a SJ timer new for £379. I know there is a lot of faffing about to get the grinds out of the doser but I've seen many mods that deals with the issue. Is that a good option?

I'm not sure about the Mignon. I'm worried that down the line I'll be looking to upgrade again.

The vario seems good but too much plastic for my taste and again the need to upgrade later on.

I would go for the zenith but I am going to struggle to fit it under my kitchen cupboards. It will be a tilt and a squeeze









Then the Ceado is a pipe dream. In my books perfect size and good reputation.

So back to square one. Talking about the SJ, is it still a good deal considering it is 10 old technology?

Jaco


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

yardbent said:


> ********WELCOME*******
> 
> from SW Scotland
> 
> where you located..?


Berkshire, west of London.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. The Eureka Zenith 65e is currently on my lust list. I may get funds for grinder upgrade next year, but if I had the funds now I would buy one without hesitation. Unless I had the funds for an Olympus 75e or even better a Mythos.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome from me in Berkshire also. Have an R58 and 65E. The grinder is nice and easy to use. 75e is new and although I've not seen one, it will be better than 65E but it's more expensive of course.

I don't single dose my 65E, the grind is more consistent with beans in the hopper.

When Coffee Chap had a deal on the Ceado E37s I was very tempted (and still would be) and the 75e looks good too but I haven't had the 65E all that long so it's kind of hard to justify an upgrade.


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

It is quite interesting that your recommendations are based on the current "new" best in class grinders which obviously are better that the older brands it replaces. Are the older machines like the super jolly still worth considering if it can be had on the cheap?

For example if one can get a super jolly for £200-300 compared to a 65E which cost £540, would you still say that the 65E is a better buy (convenience set aside)? Obviously I would love to jump straight onto a ceado E37S or a 65E but not if I am reassured that a JS will be a smart buy because of the price.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

if you get hands on with the vario, the build quality is actually pretty good. especially the new 2015 one, with loads more stainless steel


----------

